# 10 mẹo làm đẹp giúp bạn tiết kiệm chi phí mua mỹ phẩm



## mai lan (31/10/18)

Cập nhật thêm mẹo làm đẹp hữu ích là không bao giờ thừa để bạn tỏa sáng hơn mỗi ngày. Đầu tư vào mỹ phẩm cao cấp đến từ những thương hiệu uy tín là hoàn toàn xứng đáng. Tuy nhiên trên con đường chăm chút dài lâu, bạn không thể chi bộn tiền cho mọi nhu cầu nhan sắc từ nhỏ đến lớn được. 10 mẹo làm đẹp thú vị sau đây sẽ cứu nguy bạn trong những lúc cần kíp và giúp tiết kiệm một khoản lớn cho tình huống không cần thiết phải đầu tư.

*1. TRỘN BB CREAM VỚI HIGHLIGHTER ĐỂ RÚT NGẮN CÁC BƯỚC TRANG ĐIỂM*
Bạn không muốn trang điểm dày phấn mà vẫn có làn da mướt mát, căng bóng? Trộn BB với một vài giọt highlighter dạng nhũ có thể là biện pháp “chữa cháy” tức thì. Hỗn hợp này được dùng ngay sau lớp lót primer.



​*2. DÙNG KEM LÓT MẮT KIỀM DẦU VÙNG MŨI*
Mũi là “ống cống” của khuôn mặt, nơi đổ dầu nhiều và thường xuyên nhất. Nếu là nạn nhân của “mũi bóng dầu”, bạn chỉ cần đổ một ít kem lót mắt lên lòng bàn tay, dùng ngón tay chấm nhẹ và tán đều quanh mũi. Sau đó, bạn xịt nhẹ một lớp makeup setting, để khô tự nhiên trong khoảng 3-5 phút rồi đánh kem nền bình thường.

*3. DÙNG VASELINE TẨY TRANG*
Vaseline không phải sản phẩm tẩy trang chuyên dụng, tuy nhiên trong lúc cần kíp, đây là lựa chọn không hề tồi. Bạn chỉ cần thoa kem vaseline đều khắp mặt rồi dùng miếng bông mềm lau sạch. Sau đó, bạn làm sạch với sữa rửa mặt như bình thường. Mẹo làm đẹp này sẽ rất hữu ích trong những chuyến du lịch mà bạn không thể mang theo lỉnh kỉnh đồ đạc ở vùng lạnh.

*4. DÙNG HIGHLIGHTER ĐIỀU CHỈNH HIỆU ỨNG MÀU SON*
Highlighter là sản phẩm đa công năng, đặc biệt vào mùa trang điểm lễ hội. Pha 1-2 giọt highlighter rồi phủ lên son môi theo ý muốn, bạn sẽ có ngay đôi môi bắt sáng gợi cảm và “độc nhất vô nhị”.



​*5. DÙNG DẦU GỘI ĐẦU LÀM SẠCH CÁC LOẠI CỌ TRANG ĐIỂM*
Cọ trang điểm là một trong những dụng cụ dễ mất vệ sinh nhưng lại ít được chú ý làm sạch nhất. Để duy trì tuổi thọ của cọ, bạn nên dùng dầu gội đầu cho tóc nhuộm “tắm” cọ trung bình 1-2 tuần/lần, tùy thuộc vào tần suất trang điểm. Sau đó, bạn có thể dùng máy sấy tóc sấy khô cọ nếu cần dùng gấp.

*6. TẠO HIỆU ỨNG LÌ BẰNG PHẤN PHỦ KHÔNG MÀU PHỐI CÙNG COLOR CORRECTING*
Bạn không may sở hữu làn da dầu nhờn, khiến lớp trang điểm mau trôi và dễ loang lổ? Giải pháp cho bạn không phải hàng tá lớp phấn phủ kiềm dầu mà chính là phấn phủ không màu phối cùng color correcting. Đây là cách nhanh nhất để bạn có được hiệu ứng lì hoàn hảo mà không khô và bệt màu.

*7. GIỮ SON LÂU TRÔI VÀ ĐỊNH HÌNH SON TRÊN MÔI*



​Một miếng khăn giấy khô hoặc một chút phấn phủ không màu là “cứu tinh” khi bạn lỡ thoa son bóng quá lố và cần xử lý tức thì. Bạn chỉ cần bặm môi nhẹ vào miếng khăn, sau đó dùng ngón tay tán đều lại son trên môi là độ bóng sẽ giảm ngay mà màu son không hề bị biến đổi.

*8. PHỐI DƯỠNG ẨM VỚI ILLUMINATOR CHO LÀN DA RẠNG RỠ*



​Bạn yêu phong cách trang điểm tối giản, tỏa sáng tự nhiên như không hề gắng gượng? Câu trả lời nằm ở sự phối hợp của kem dưỡng ẩm và illuminator. Không cần tạo nhiều lớp phức tạp, bạn chỉ cần làm sạch da, sau đó trộn hai sản phẩm với nhau rồi thoa đều khắp mặt là sẽ có ngay làn da mượt mà, rạng rỡ như mong đợi.

*9. LÀM ẨM LẠI MASCARA BỊ KHÔ*
Nếu mascara của bạn chưa hết hạn nhưng đã bị khô, hãy đậy kín nắp và ngâm cả cây mascara trong một tô nước ấm khoảng 15 phút trước khi sử dụng. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể “chữa cháy” bằng cách nhỏ 2-3 giọt nước nhỏ mắt chuyên dụng cho người đeo kính áp tròng vào hũ mascara và trộn đều để gel mềm ra.



​*10. DÙNG MÁY SẤY TÓC CHO LÀN MI CONG VÚT*
Nếu bạn không có sẵn đồ kẹp mi, máy sấy tóc có thể là dụng cụ ứng phó cần thiết, nhất là trong trường hợp bạn đã lỡ chuốt mascara xong. Bạn chỉ cần mở máy sấy ở nhiệt độ thấp, để cách mắt tối thiểu 15 cm theo chiều từ dưới mũi lên và sấy mi trong 5 phút là mi sẽ tự động cong lên.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

